# Pudelpointers. Anybody got one?



## huntcrazy (Mar 4, 2006)

Just wondering if anybody hunts over a pudlepointer. I have been doing some serching and this dog looks like the dog for me. Just wondering what your thoughts are?


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Over on the Versatile dog forum, there is a thread about them now. I have never heard of an owner that didn't like one. The three breeds, Drahthaar, GWP, and PP are all very similar.


----------



## Gamefinder (Jan 11, 2007)

Have seen them working in Europe. My quick impression is that they were similar to the German Wirehair but not as hard headed but thicker skinned than Wirehaired Pointing Griffons. For partridge and grouse they would be ideal but I can't see a cock pkeasant waiting around on a nice day. Similarly for early season ducks fine but not really strong enough for honkers or ice filled sloughs.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Gamefinder,

Why do you think they wouldn't be good on pheasants?


----------



## Gamefinder (Jan 11, 2007)

As I said above I do not think the pheasants would hold for their point and they don't have the quickness of a springer or a retriever flushing. That said this is the impression I have from see several dogs worked on partridge but not from the experience of having or training any members of the breed.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Gamefinder said:


> but I can't see a cock pkeasant waiting around on a nice day.


Really? I beg to differ :iroll:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Gamefinder,

What is different about their pointing than other pointers? I shot a hundred roosters over my pointers this Fall alone.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 1, 2005)

And why wouldn't they be strong enough for goose? They have a dual coat to protect them from the elements. :roll:


----------



## Gamefinder (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey guys. Before we get defensive; I stated an opinion from what I saw. I don't have any idea how the coat would work in snow and ice. But the builds of the dogs I saw were not designed for goose hunting. The folks that had them used them mostly on partridge and crouse and for those birds they fit the need.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

What about how they they worked led you to believe they wouldn't be able to pin a rooster. Not attacking you, just what to know what led you to your opinion.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

I think like the Drahts and Wirehairs, they're a dual purpose dog. A lab will be better on geese, but they're a dog that does it all. They point pheasant just fine, just like the wirehairs and Drahts.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

That's what I would think.


----------



## huntcrazy (Mar 4, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE POSTS GUYS, KEEP UM COMMING. I LOVE A GOOD DEBATE!


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

huntcrazy said:


> Just wondering if anybody hunts over a pudlepointer. I have been doing some serching and this dog looks like the dog for me. Just wondering what your thoughts are?


I've seen one. Nice dog, a little short on furnishings. Haven't seen or heard much from the owner lately, the dog should be about 2 now, I saw the dog when it was much younger.

Like gonehuntin said....I've never heard anyone who actually owns one say anything bad about them. They seem to test well in the NAVHDA circuit. As with any puppy you pick....MAKE SURE you do your homework on the breeder as that will be your most important decision!



Gamefinder said:


> Have seen them working in Europe. My quick impression is that they were similar to the German Wirehair but not as hard headed *but thicker skinned than Wirehaired Pointing Griffons*. For partridge and grouse they would be ideal but I can't see a cock pkeasant waiting around on a nice day. Similarly for early season ducks fine but not really strong enough for honkers or ice filled sloughs.


What is this "but thicker skinned than Wirehaired Pointing Griffons" supposed to mean?


----------

